# Arizona Couse whitetail hunt



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Just got back from an Arizona Couse whitetail hunt... I stayed at my grandparents house in southeastern AZ for thanksgiving. It was a tough hunt this year because the wind was blowing 20mph the entire time. On opening day I glasses up a buck that would have gone 110" and watched him bed down at about a mile. Why I didn't go over and shoot him is the million dollar question! Still kicking myself in the azz over that!

The next day we saw a 120+ that gave us the slip

My brother and I hiked into another good area one morning and we saw my buck bed down right quick, at 8 am. We didn't get a good look before he bedded up but, we thought he would be worth another look. 
We had to wait for him to stand before we could see him again. We were at 487 yards from him.
We took turns watching his location because if you have ever hunted Couse then you know how easily they can disappear. This continued for a couple hours. All the while I've got my gun set up on the bipod, turret dialed
And ready to go. 

We decided we needed to get to a different angle and maybe we would be able to see him better. 
The plan was for me to stay put sitting behind my 15's on top of my tripod and my gun ready to go while my brother hikes around to the opposite ridge, then once he gets in place, ready to go and eyes on, then it's my turn to move to my brothers location. That way we always had a gun and eyes on the deer.

Once I arrive at my brothers location, I get my gun set up again and the range is 498 yards. So I dial 1 more click on the huskemaw and set my 15's up and continue the waiting game. I watch while my brother eats lunch, then he watches while I do the same. Finally after 6 hours of doing that, and not knowing how big he is, he stands up. I instantly jump behind my gun. Were both looking at him.
Not quite the shooter I was after but, considering all the windy days and passing on a bigger one, and for how persistent we were on this deer, I decided that I had a fun hunt and I was ready to bust my tag out. 

I tell my brother "I'm going hot" then I let one fly! SMACK! The deer folded hard!
Then we fist bumped and talked about how cool it was shooting him the way we did. 
Got too him and boned him out and packed him out. He scores 84 7/8


I was able to bust a few quail too


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like an awesome trip - congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a nice Coues!! Great shooting.

.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations! Sounds awesome.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

One of my goals in life right there! Good work.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

oh yeah, you probably guessed it but, this was my first kill with the new gun! and 500 yards to boot!.. honestly, it was a chip shot..


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Very awesome. Tell us about your new rifle!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking Coues! Congratulations.


A Couse is next on my North American Deer Slam hit list.

1. Mulie
2. Whitetail
3. Sitka Blacktail
4. Coues Whitetail
5. Columbian Blacktail


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice! I just got back yesterday. I killed mine wednesday. Man that wind was something we had a hard time also. Of the 3 of us we killed one opening morning and we didn't see a decent buck again till Wednesday night.
Ill post up pictures in my own thread later. But good buck and congrats


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice shot!


----------

